# Art Deco splendour of the Chrysler Building, New York City



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

I've just posted up some of my photos of this mighty fine building on my blog. I think it's the best skyscraper in NY. I think....












http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-art-deco-splendour-of-the-stunning-chrysler-building-new-york-city/


----------



## Belushi (Feb 22, 2012)

You're making me want to visit NYC again


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

Belushi said:


> You're making me want to visit NYC again


I haven't been for ages. I'm mustard keen to check out the extension to the High Line too.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 22, 2012)

Ed, have you taken any photos of the skyscrapers in Chicago? The Wrigley building is quite breathtaking (especially at night).


----------



## 2hats (Feb 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I think it's the best skyscraper in NY.


 
*thumbs up* Possibly my favourite building on the planet. And not just because of _Q - The Winged Serpent_.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Ed, have you taken any photos of the skyscrapers in Chicago? The Wrigley building is quite breathtaking (especially at night).


Some, but I'd love to go back:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/chicago/


----------



## 1927 (Feb 23, 2012)

If this was my dentisst I'd look forward to going!


----------



## petee (Feb 23, 2012)

the lobby is very nice too
re: art deco, have yiz been in radio city music hall?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

petee said:


> the lobby is very nice too
> re: art deco, have yiz been in radio city music hall?


I've photographed the outside, but never been inside. There's always that horrible Christmas thing on when I've been in town recently.


----------



## petee (Feb 23, 2012)

oh you must. but not during christmas, no.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 23, 2012)

There are some lovely parts inside, a fabulous building.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 23, 2012)

petee said:


> re: art deco, have yiz been in radio city music hall?


 
I love the Rockefeller centre


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

Belushi said:


> I love the Rockefeller centre


I've been up the Rockefeller centre though. And has a business meeting there once too!


----------

